# Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?



## Froschlurch (4. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinde,

bin neu hier und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet.

Habe seit 2 Jahren den staatl. Fischereischein, aber bisher nur in Binnengewässern geangelt.

Wollte im März oder April mit meinem Sohn es einmal an der Ostsee versuchen. Leider habe ich vom Meereangeln 
überhaupt keine Ahnung.

Mein größtes Problem ist die richtige Angelstelle zu finden, da wir vom Ufer aus Angeln wollen.
Die Beiträge im Internet haben mir wenig geholfen.

Es soll vorerst nur ein Tag sein, also morgens gegen 6.00 Uhr bis vielleicht 16.00 Uhr.
Da wir knappe 400km Fahrt haben scheidet Morgen.-bzw. Abenddämmerung schon mal aus.

Geplant war nähe Rostock.

Wo gibte es Plätze, wo auch wir Ostsse-Anfänger etwas fangen, ohne dabei den Ellenbogen des Nachbarangler abzubekommen ?

Auch wäre ich den Profis hier sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr uns die eine oder andere Montage/Köder verraten würdet.

Wie bereits erwähnt sind wir bisher Binnenangler, dhs. auf Grund (Karpfen), auf Pose usw.

Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich mich schon einmal im voraus.

Viele Grüße aus Leipzig.

Holger


----------



## svenigehtangeln (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Gugst Du da auf die Seite,da bleibt keine Frage offen!:m




http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

du willst 800km fahren, um dann einen Tag von 6:00 bis 16:00 Uhr vom Strand aus zu angeln.
Davon rate ich dir ab. Grund dafür, fürs Brandungsangeln die schlechteste Zeit.
Zu dieser Uhrzeit wirst du kaum einen Ellenbogen des Nachbarangler berühren. Diese sind mit ein paar Ausnahmen erst unterwegs wenn du schon wieder im Auto auf dem Weg nach Hause sitzt. Wenn überhaupt am Tag und vom Strand aus dann empfehle ich das Angeln mit der Spinnrute.
Wenn du so einen Kurztripp zum angeln zur Ostsee mit dieser Zeitvorgabe planst, dann denke ich, ist eine Kuttertour für dich und deinen Sohn ab Rostock besser geeignet. Im April ist es auch möglich in Rostock vom Ufer aus oder von kleinen Booten mit Guide auf Heringe zu angeln. 
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Duke Nukem (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Willkommen im Forum.

  Als Grundlage zur Platzwahl empfehle ich den "Angelführer Mecklenburg-Vorpommern"  

  Zum Einlesen in die Materie: Das Brandungsangeln von A bis Z by Boedchen

  Ganz wichtig: Mach Dich schlau, wo Du Wattwürmer herbekommst. 

  Zusätzlich benötigt Ihr einen Küstenangelschein für Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.


  Andreas


----------



## Duke Nukem (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> du willst 800km fahren, um dann einen Tag von 6:00 bis 16:00 Uhr vom Strand aus zu angeln.


Ich fahre meistens 500km. Um 8 geht`s los, um 11 bin ich am Strand und fahre gegen 18 Uhr zurück. Ist natürlich nicht optimal aber lohnt sich trotzdem.


Andreas


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Ich fahre meistens 500km. Um 8 geht`s los, um 11 bin ich am Strand und fahre gegen 18 Uhr zurück. Ist natürlich nicht optimal aber lohnt sich trotzdem.
> Andreas




Hi Andreas,

jeder wie er will, ich gebe hier ja nur ein paar Empfehlungen. #h
Ich fahre ja auch mal schnell knappe 500km fürs Angeln zur Ostsee. Jedoch miete ich mir für das Angeln am Tag lieber ein Boot, und erst am Abend geht es an den Strand. Mietboot wollte ich aber fürs erste mal Ostsee nicht empfehlen.
Gruß Knurri.


----------



## Froschlurch (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Hallo,

danke erst einmal für Eure Antworten, ich denke das Brandungsangeln werden wir lassen, eher von einer Mole o.ä aus. 

Die Berechtigungsscheine für MVP besorgen wir uns im Vorfeld, mal schauen ob man diese auch sich zuschicken lassen kann, da morgens 6.00 Uhr sicher kein Anglerladen auf hat.

Dennoch sit die Frage, wo kann ich in Rostock (oder Nähe) gut angeln, ohne direkt in der Stadt zu sitzen.

Grüße Holger


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Eventuell bekommst du im Thema Rostocker Anglerkurve noch schneller und zielgerichteter die benötigten Informationen.
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Silvio.i (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*



Froschlurch schrieb:


> ...Die Berechtigungsscheine für MVP besorgen wir uns im Vorfeld, mal schauen ob man diese auch sich zuschicken lassen kann, ...


 
berechtigungsschein für die Küste bekommst du online:
https://erlaubnis.angeln-mv.de/


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Aber Achtung, im Bereich Rostocker Hafen nutzt dir dieser Schein nichts.


----------



## 2911hecht (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Hallo,mein Vorschlag wäre Warnemünde,hier gibt es 2Molen von den geangelt werden kann.Im April könnte man sogar Hering und Hornfisch fangen.Grüße Micha.

Tageskarten:http://www.brack24.com/fischereischeine/


----------



## Froschlurch (4. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Hallo Knurrhahn,

danke für die Info.

mfG. Holger


----------



## svenigehtangeln (6. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Dann probier folgendes:
Fahr nach Heiligendamm.Das ist nicht so weit weg von Rostock.Parken geht dort auch recht gut.
Vorher nach Wittenbeck in den Angelturm von Schote
http://www.angelturm.de/
Da gibts die besten Wattwürmer und ne i.O.Beratung von den Jungs .Kannste auch gleich etwas Gerät einkaufen.
Dann nach Heiligendamm auf die Seebrücke.
Das ist für Anfänger ideal dort.Weit werfen ist nicht erforderlich und eventuell sind Tagsüber (wenn Wind,Strömung und Petrus es zulassen)auch ein paar Plattfische zu holen.
Ansonsten sollte die Angelzeit doch lieber in der Dämmerung oder Nachts sein.
Tagsüber hast Du auch Platz auf der Seebrücke.Abgesehen von nervigen Touristen.Vielleicht steht ja noch unser Wolfgang da.Ist immer dort,erkennbar an der markanten Nase.:q
Wie man sich auf der Seebrücke benimmt und sonstige Fragen,nachzulesen bei Rosi!

.


----------



## degl (6. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Ich würde dir eher die Zeit von 16:00-06:00 empfehlen.
Zum einen reicht die Zeit dann noch um Köder und Platz zu bekommen.............und auch auf den Molen und Seebrücken ist die Abend-und Nachtzeit die erfolgversprechendere Zeit um den Fischen den Weg in den Eimer zu zeigen.....

gruß degl


----------



## Froschlurch (6. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Hallo,mein Vorschlag wäre Warnemünde,hier gibt es 2Molen von den geangelt werden kann.Im April könnte man sogar Hering und Hornfisch fangen.Grüße Micha.
> 
> Tageskarten:http://www.brack24.com/fischereischeine/




Hallo, 

danke für den Tipp, hatte an die Mole (Hohe Düne) am Yachthafen gedacht.

MfG. Holger


----------



## Froschlurch (6. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*



degl schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eher die Zeit von 16:00-06:00 empfehlen.
> Zum einen reicht die Zeit dann noch um Köder und Platz zu bekommen.............und auch auf den Molen und Seebrücken ist die Abend-und Nachtzeit die erfolgversprechendere Zeit um den Fischen den Weg in den Eimer zu zeigen.....
> 
> gruß degl


Hallo,

danke auch für Deinen Tipp, aber wir wollen erstmal nur einen Tag und bei 400km Anfahrt, da fällt Nachtangeln erstmal aus. Es sei denn wir finden ein
bezahlbares Quartier.

MfG. Holger


----------



## Froschlurch (6. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*



svenigehtangeln schrieb:


> Dann probier folgendes:
> Fahr nach Heiligendamm.Das ist nicht so weit weg von Rostock.Parken geht dort auch recht gut.
> Vorher nach Wittenbeck in den Angelturm von Schote
> http://www.angelturm.de/
> ...


Hallo,

danke Dir für Deine Antwort, ja das mit den vielen Touristen hörte ich schon, mal sehen ob wir uns das antun, oder doch an einen ruhigeren Ort setzen ( falls es den überhaupt gibt).

MfG. Holger


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*



Froschlurch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke auch für Deinen Tipp, aber wir wollen erstmal nur einen Tag und bei 400km Anfahrt, da fällt Nachtangeln erstmal aus. Es sei denn wir finden ein
> bezahlbares Quartier.
> ...



Günstig übernachten kann man im April hier.
Im April gelten hier noch die Preise für Außersaison. Da sind die Mobilheime bezahlbar. Bis Rostock 40 Autominuten.
http://www.ostseecamp.de/de/vermietung/vermietung-preisliste2013.html


----------



## svenigehtangeln (7. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Wenn Du im Ostseecamp nächtigst,kannst Du auch gleich unten am Strand angeln.(gute Stelle mit Leopardengrund,hängerträchtig,aber Fischreich).Da ist aber Brandungsangelgerät erforderlich.
Die Reriker Seebrücke würde ich nicht empfehlen,dort ists extrem Flach geworden rund herum.Da hast Du nur so richtig Erfolg bei Sturm oder direkt am Brückenkopf.Da stehen aber meist schon welche.Und wenn nicht,werden sie später stehen,dicht an dicht und genau zwischen Deinen Ruten.#q.Dann lieber Kühlungsborn.Da liegt Wittenbeck(wegen dem Angelturm)auf dem Weg.Parken mußt Du dann aber im Parkhaus mit Tageskarte.


----------



## derporto (7. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*



svenigehtangeln schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Ostseecamp nächtigst,kannst Du auch gleich unten am Strand angeln.(gute Stelle mit Leopardengrund,hängerträchtig,aber Fischreich).Da ist aber Brandungsangelgerät erforderlich.
> Die Reriker Seebrücke würde ich nicht empfehlen,dort ists extrem Flach geworden rund herum.Da hast Du nur so richtig Erfolg bei Sturm oder direkt am Brückenkopf.Da stehen aber meist schon welche.Und wenn nicht,werden sie später stehen,dicht an dicht und genau zwischen Deinen Ruten.#q.Dann lieber Kühlungsborn.Da liegt Wittenbeck(wegen dem Angelturm)auf dem Weg.Parken mußt Du dann aber im Parkhaus mit Tageskarte.


 
Parkhaus nicht zwingend. An der ganzen Ostseeallee (Promenadenstraße zwischen KüBo Ost- und West) liegen viele, wenn auch kostenpflichtige) Parkplätze praktisch direkt am Strand. Und ich meine sogar, dass zwischen 22:00 und 08:00 das Parken (zumindest in der Nebensaison) kostenfrei ist.


----------



## HRO1961 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

@ TE

Haste denn ne Vorstellung, welche Zielfische denn überhaupt in Frage kommen? Welche Ausrüstung hast Du denn? Du hast ja geschrieben, dass Du bis dato ausschließlich Binnengewässer beangelt hast.

Da Nacht- und selbst Dämmerungsangeln für Dich ja ausfällt, wäre ja vielleicht Spinnfischen auf MeFo z.B. von Elmenhorst aus ne Möglichkeit. Ne Neopren-Wathose solltet Ihr dann aber schon haben.


Gruss aus HRO
Achim


----------



## Boedchen (8. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Hallo, finde es mehr wie Prima das du dein Vorhaben gleich mit dem Nachwuchs Planst, sehr Lobenswert 8)
Was das Angeln an für sich angeht, es gibt reichlich Stellen an denen du getrost Angeln kannst. Einige sind ja hier schon genannt worden. Aber wenn das Wetter und die Wellen mitspielen lohnt sich durchaus auch den Strand aufzusuchen. Zum Entspannen und ruhigem Angeln muss man nicht zwangsläufig Teures Geld in neues Equpment stecken.
Du schreibst du hast Süßwasserausrüstung, dann nutze sie doch einfach wenn das Wetter es zulässt. Wenn du keine Rutenhalter hast ist das ja "für mal" kein Beinbruch, bastele dir einfach was Provisorisches. Platten und Co kannst du auch Tagsüber vom Strand in nähe fangen, da musst du nicht zwangsläufig weit raus. Probiere es einfach, und wenn es denn klappt wirst auch Du schnell in den Suchtfaktor Brandungsangeln kommen und kannst dich langsam neu Ausrüsten.
Wichtig allerdings bei jeglicher Angelei sind folgende Sachen:
Handy für den Notfall, Pflaster, Papiere, Messer, Zange, Taschen Lampe (falls es doch später wird), Getränke und ggf. Sonnencreme. Fängige Stellen kannst du vor Ort nachfragen oder die schon genannten Printmedien zu Rate ziehen.
Wenn du andere Angler triffst wirst du schnell feststellen das dir geholfen wird wenn du fragen hast 
Ich wünsche Euch Eimerweise Fisch und viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## Froschlurch (9. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Hallo,

danke für Deinen Tipp.

Grüße Holger



derporto schrieb:


> Parkhaus nicht zwingend. An der ganzen Ostseeallee (Promenadenstraße zwischen KüBo Ost- und West) liegen viele, wenn auch kostenpflichtige) Parkplätze praktisch direkt am Strand. Und ich meine sogar, dass zwischen 22:00 und 08:00 das Parken (zumindest in der Nebensaison) kostenfrei ist.


----------



## Froschlurch (9. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

HAllo,

auch Dir einen netten Dank für Deine Zeilen, nun meine Junior ist 16 und länger im Anglerverein als ich, nun unsere Ausrüstung muß erst einmal reichen, klar haben wir kein Dreibein, ich bastle mir schon was zurecht, das macht gerade jetzt in der schlechten Jahreszeit viel Spaß, egal ob Futterkörbe, Blei, Vorfächer, Posen u.v.m.

Wir sind schon gespannt was uns an der See erwartet.

Grüße Holger



Boedchen schrieb:


> Hallo, finde es mehr wie Prima das du dein Vorhaben gleich mit dem Nachwuchs Planst, sehr Lobenswert 8)
> Was das Angeln an für sich angeht, es gibt reichlich Stellen an denen du getrost Angeln kannst. Einige sind ja hier schon genannt worden. Aber wenn das Wetter und die Wellen mitspielen lohnt sich durchaus auch den Strand aufzusuchen. Zum Entspannen und ruhigem Angeln muss man nicht zwangsläufig Teures Geld in neues Equpment stecken.
> Du schreibst du hast Süßwasserausrüstung, dann nutze sie doch einfach wenn das Wetter es zulässt. Wenn du keine Rutenhalter hast ist das ja "für mal" kein Beinbruch, bastele dir einfach was Provisorisches. Platten und Co kannst du auch Tagsüber vom Strand in nähe fangen, da musst du nicht zwangsläufig weit raus. Probiere es einfach, und wenn es denn klappt wirst auch Du schnell in den Suchtfaktor Brandungsangeln kommen und kannst dich langsam neu Ausrüsten.
> Wichtig allerdings bei jeglicher Angelei sind folgende Sachen:
> ...


----------



## Froschlurch (9. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Hallo,

mein Sohn hat eine normale Watthose, ich leider nicht, daher fällt das hineinwaten erst einmal weg. Meine Vorstellung ist es von der Mole (Hohe Düne-Yachhafen HRO) zu angeln, also klassisch vom Ufer aus. Ob wir dort was fangen, oder an dem Tag noch umziehen müssen, weiß ich nicht.

Die Frage nach den Zielfischen ist gut, könnte Dir jetzt antworten egal Hauptsache man kann sie essen ( klar nur maßige). Hering, Hornhecht evtl. auch was Plattes.

Was für Schnüre sind den ausreichend und halten die Süßwasserhaken usw. den Angeltag durch ?

Grüße Holger



HRO1961 schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Haste denn ne Vorstellung, welche Zielfische denn überhaupt in Frage kommen? Welche Ausrüstung hast Du denn? Du hast ja geschrieben, dass Du bis dato ausschließlich Binnengewässer beangelt hast.
> 
> ...


----------



## degl (9. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Zum Ausprobieren ...ja

1/0-2 ist schon erforderlich(Watt-Und Seeringelwurm)

Die Hakenschnüre(Mundschnüre) lieber nicht unter 0,35..........

Letztendlich liegt der "Reiz des Angelns" ja auch am ausprobieren

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (9. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*



Froschlurch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Frage nach den Zielfischen ist gut, könnte Dir jetzt antworten egal Hauptsache man kann sie essen ( klar nur maßige). Hering, Hornhecht evtl. auch was Plattes.
> 
> ...



Süsswasserschnüre der 0,3 reichen für die anfänger Angelei durchaus. Wenn du ein wehnig kleingeld ausgeben willst hole dir die Zebco Nr1 , ist ein ein Hakensystem welches vollkommen ausreicht. Zum Heringsangeln benötigst du wiederum ein Heringsvorfach und Blei. 
Nimm dir nicht zu viel vor an dem Einen Tag. Gehe es locker an und geniesse den Tag , wenn du zu viel rumexperimentierst wirst du viel versuchen und wehnig fangen.
Nur der Köder IM Wasser fängt fische


----------



## svenigehtangeln (10. März 2013)

*AW: Das erste mal an der Ostsee, wer kann helfen ?*

Meine Kumpels und ich haben auch klein angefangen.Als zeitvertreib nach dem Kutterangeln in Warnemünde von der Mole aus und später dann Seebrücke.Machs nicht so Wissenschaftlich,mit Sargblei,30iger und Einfachhaken und Germinarute hat mein Kumpel die schönsten Flundern gefangen.:m
Und was soll ich sagen:das mit den Kutter haben wir sein gelassen und fahren nun seit 15 Jahren zwei mal im Jahr 500 km zum Brandungsangeln.Weil,der Virus lässt Dich nicht mehr los!:lUnd in genau 4 Wochen stehen wir wieder in Rerik, an der hoffentlich,Brandung.Und vorher ein Umweg über Stralsund nen Eimer Heringe abgreifen.
Du siehst,hier werden keine Mühen,Kilometer und Umwege gescheut,nur wegen unsern Hobby Brandungsangeln.
Nach Sinn und Wirtschaftlichkeit fragt da keiner.Spass und Angeln zählt.
Also,wenn Du den Ritt an, einen Tag von Leipzig aus, machen willst,dann tu es.Du wirst begeistert sein und wieder kommen.Und dann kannste hier nochmal was schreiben und nach Übernachtung,Ausrüstung usw fragen.
Ausrüstung muß sinnvoll und nicht teuer sein.Meine letzte Brandunsrute (DAM 3,90m 250 g)hab ich aus dem Schnäppchenkatalog von Askari für 12,99€ gekauft.


----------

